# Problematyczne ATI [Radeon Xpress 200M]

## soban_

Od paru dni walcze ze swoim ati, za pieknych dni krecil mi 2 000 fps na glxgears + gnome. Teraz jednak mam calkowity problem ze sterownikami. Dodam jeszcze ze juz ktorys raz probuje ja odpalic, jednak tym razem poddaje sie - moze ktorys z forumowiczow ma wieksze doswiadczenie z nia.

```
SoBaN-notebook ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_Duo_CPU_T2350_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 24 Sep 2009 18:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r2, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 battery berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom clacklib cli consolekit cpufreq cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode extramodules fat flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk h323 hal hddtemp iconv isdnlog java jpeg kde keyboard laptop libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mouse mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg old-deamons opengl openmp opera pam pango pcre pdf perl php pmu png powerkadu pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection sandbox sdl see2 session sip spell spl sql srt sse sse2d ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads threadsX tiff truetype unicode unzip usb vidix vorbis wav webkit wifi win32codecs x86 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp atiixp-modem hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest                  authn_anon authn_default authn_file authz_default                  authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache                  deflate dir disk_cache env expires file_cache filter                  headers ident include info log_config logio mem_cache                  mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif status                  unique_id userdir vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Dodam jeszcze, ze bede musial wrocic na jajko sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (2.6.28-r5). Bo tylko na tym trybi mi acerhk - ktore jest wymagane aby wifi dzialalo.

Jesli ktos instalowal juz ta karte i udalo mu sie osiagnac duza ilosc klatek na glxgears, to prosze o wypowiedz, oraz jak ustawil VIDEO_CARDS ("fglrx radeon ati radeon v4l vesa")? Na jakich sterownikach jedzie, jak ustawil to w kernelu itp. (x11-drivers/ati-drivers, x11-base/xorg-x11, x11-base/xorg-server itp). Dodam jeszcze:

```
lspci -v

...

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10fb

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 17

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

        Memory at c0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at c0120000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx

...
```

Tutaj jeszcze zamiszczam mojego starego dzialajacego xorga, ktory teraz za chiny ludowe niechce wstac:

```

ection "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath   "unix/:7100"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

       Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        SubSection      "extmod"

                Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"        ModelName    "BenQ E2200HD"

        HorizSync    70.0 - 80.0

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

        Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "BenQ E2200HD"

        HorizSync    70.0 - 80.0

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

        Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#        Driver      "fglrx"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1280x800"

                Modes   "1280x1080"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x800"

                Modes    "1024x768"

                Modes   "1280x1080"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

        Option      "Damage" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection

```

 Kiedys na nim wszystko ladnie trybilo, jednak dzisiaj juz nie  :Sad: . 

Jakies sugestie? Jeszcze dodam ze:  Driver      "fglrx" jest specjalnie zamaskowany, bo inaczej komputer zalicza zawieszke. W innym przypadku wlacza sie, lecz nie daje dopalacza do karty graficznej. 

Dodam jeszcze ze probowalem z ati-drivers ( 8.593 ) - na ktorym mi kiedys ladnie trybilo, oraz z  x11-base/xorg-server (1.5.3-r6). Jednak nic to nie dalo. VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon v4l vesa" bylo tak zawsze ustawione. Oczywiscie na wzor ze googlowalem i probowalem podaje te linki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx . Pozdrawiam i z gory dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc.

----------

## Belliash

Jakie karty sa obslugiwane przez sterownik v4l?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Jakie karty sa obslugiwane przez sterownik v4l? 

 

Tak ale teraz mam tylko 2 wpisy VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon", wiec to mozesz pominac.

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   Jakie karty sa obslugiwane przez sterownik v4l?  
> 
> Tak ale teraz mam tylko 2 wpisy VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon", wiec to mozesz pominac.

 

tzn podajesz nie aktualny konfig i oczekujesz pomocy?  :Cool: 

EOT...

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*   Jakie karty sa obslugiwane przez sterownik v4l?  
> 
> Tak ale teraz mam tylko 2 wpisy VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon", wiec to mozesz pominac. 
> 
> tzn podajesz nie aktualny konfig i oczekujesz pomocy? 
> ...

 

Tzn ze jestem w trakcie ustawiania tej karty. Zmieniam, ustawiam, kombinuje, podaje to z czym juz probowalem - to bylo pytanie do osoby ktora ma taka karte i zastanawialo mnie co ma wpisane. Bo chce ustawic identycznie jak ktos ma.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 25 13:58:43 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x1a60

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:5a62:1734:10fb ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xc0$

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

       Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.59.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.3.901, required X.org 7.4.-1.906

II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Wygenerowalem tez nowego xorga:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "AUO"

        ModelName    "2174"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

       Driver      "radeon"

#ta sama sytulacja gdy podmieniam fglrx to jest blad.

#Driver      "fglrx"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Jeszcze podaje dodatkowe informacje:

```
SoBaN-notebook ~ # eix -I xorg

[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers

     Available versions:  (~)1.6 {input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi}

     Installed versions:  1.6(13:19:56 25.09.2009)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics video_cards_fglrx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_citron -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_geode -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vermilion -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_via -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -video_cards_xgi)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.5.3-r6 (~)1.5.3-r7 (~)1.6.3 (~)1.6.3.901 (~)1.6.3.901-r1 (~)1.6.3.901-r2 {3dfx debug dmx hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.6.3.901-r2(23:17:50 24.09.2009)(hal nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  7.2 (~)7.4 (~)7.4-r1

     Installed versions:  7.4-r1(19:24:37 24.09.2009)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

SoBaN-notebook ~ # eix -I ati-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:

        (0)     [M]8.552-r2 "}{M(~)8.593

        (1)     [M](~)8.660 [m](~)9.8 [m](~)9.9 [m](~)9.9-r2

        {acpi debug kernel_linux modules multilib}

     Installed versions:  8.593(13:32:01 25.09.2009)(acpi kernel_linux -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

SoBaN-notebook ~ # eix -I gentoo-sources

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:

        (2.6.16-r13)    2.6.16-r13!b!s

        (2.6.25-r9)     2.6.25-r9!b!s

        (2.6.26-r4)     2.6.26-r4!b!s

        (2.6.27-r8)     2.6.27-r8!b!s

        (2.6.27-r10)    2.6.27-r10!b!s

        (2.6.28-r5)     2.6.28-r5!b!s

        (2.6.28-r6)     [m](~)2.6.28-r6!b!s

        (2.6.29)        [m](~)2.6.29!b!s

        (2.6.29-r1)     [m](~)2.6.29-r1!b!s

        (2.6.29-r2)     [m](~)2.6.29-r2!b!s

        (2.6.29-r3)     [m](~)2.6.29-r3!b!s

        (2.6.29-r4)     [m](~)2.6.29-r4!b!s

        (2.6.29-r5)     [m]2.6.29-r5!b!s

        (2.6.29-r6)     [m](~)2.6.29-r6!b!s

        (2.6.30)        [m](~)2.6.30!b!s

        (2.6.30-r3)     [m](~)2.6.30-r3!b!s

        (2.6.30-r4)     [m]2.6.30-r4!b!s

        (2.6.30-r5)     [m]2.6.30-r5!b!s

        (2.6.30-r6)     [m]2.6.30-r6!b!s

        (2.6.30-r7)     [m](~)2.6.30-r7!b!s

        (2.6.31)        [m](~)2.6.31!b!s

        {build symlink ultra1}

     Installed versions:  2.6.28-r5(2.6.28-r5)!b!s(00:41:18 25.09.2009)(symlink -build)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

```

Jeszcze raz podaje emerge --info bo @Belliash mnie zje  :Razz: :

```
SoBaN-notebook ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_Duo_CPU_T2350_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 24 Sep 2009 18:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r2, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 battery berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom clacklib cli consolekit cpufreq cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode extramodules fat flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk h323 hal hddtemp iconv isdnlog java jpeg kde keyboard laptop libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mouse mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg old-deamons opengl openmp opera pam pango pcre pdf perl php pmu png powerkadu pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection sandbox sdl see2 session sip spell spl sql srt sse sse2d ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads threadsX tiff truetype unicode unzip usb vidix vorbis wav webkit wifi win32codecs x86 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp atiixp-modem hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest                  authn_anon authn_default authn_file authz_default                  authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache                  deflate dir disk_cache env expires file_cache filter                  headers ident include info log_config logio mem_cache                  mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif status                  unique_id userdir vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Jakie sugestie?  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

glxgaers juz startuje ale...nadal za malo kreci  :Sad: 

```
soban@SoBaN-notebook ~ $ eix -I xorg

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.5.3-r6 [m](~)1.5.3-r7 [m](~)1.6.3.901-r2 [M](~)1.6.4 {3dfx debug dmx hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.5.3-r6(10:49:50 30.09.2009)(hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics nptl sdl video_cards_radeon xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_citron -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_geode -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vermilion -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_via -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -video_cards_xgi)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  7.2 [m](~)7.4 [m](~)7.4-r1

     Installed versions:  7.2(17:17:08 25.09.2009)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

```

Wprowadzilem drobne zmiany (wersje) i o dziwo z wpisem radeon kreci mi 260 fps, jednak nadal nie jest to 2000fps przy glxgears. Moze macie jakies pomysly jak ruszyc tego fglrx'a?

----------

## dziadu

A co pokazuje 

```
eselect opengl list
```

?

----------

## soban_

```
SoBaN-notebook soban # eselect opengl list 

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

Jak przed chwila zmienilem na ati to komputer sie zawiesil (po zresetowaniu xdm'a - oczywisciez fglrx i radeno probowalem). Aktualnie mam VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" w maku, samo fglrx tez probowalem i dalej taki sam efekt. Masz jeszcze jakis pomysl?

----------

## dziadu

Ponoć mesa-7.6 wprowadza wiele poprawek w obsłudze otwartych sterowników do Radeona. Można spróbować jeśli jej jeszcze nie masz. Mesa posiada jednak w zależnościach libdrm-9999 więc trzeba ten pakiet odmaskować wcześniej. Jeśli nie wiesz to nie pytaj jak tylko od razu zajrzyj do handbooka.

----------

## soban_

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Ponoć mesa-7.6 wprowadza wiele poprawek w obsłudze otwartych sterowników do Radeona. Można spróbować jeśli jej jeszcze nie masz. Mesa posiada jednak w zależnościach libdrm-9999 więc trzeba ten pakiet odmaskować wcześniej. Jeśli nie wiesz to nie pytaj jak tylko od razu zajrzyj do handbooka.

 

```
soban@SoBaN-notebook ~ $ eix -I mesa

[I] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  (~)7.1 (~)7.2 7.3-r1 (~)7.4.4 (~)7.5.1 (~)7.5.2 {debug kernel_FreeBSD motif nptl pic video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_none video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_sunffb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via xcb}

     Installed versions:  7.5.2(10:44:18 30.09.2009)(nptl video_cards_radeon xcb -debug -kernel_FreeBSD -motif -pic -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_none -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_trident -video_cards_via)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] x11-apps/mesa-progs

     Available versions:  6.5.2 7.3 (~)7.4.1 (~)7.5.1

     Installed versions:  7.5.1(13:18:04 25.09.2009)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (glxgears and glxinfo)

Found 2 matches.

soban@SoBaN-notebook ~ $ eix libdrm

[I] x11-libs/libdrm

     Available versions:  2.3.0 (~)2.3.1 2.4.5!t (~)2.4.9!t (~)2.4.11!t (~)2.4.12!t (~)2.4.13!t (~)2.4.14!t {debug}

     Installed versions:  2.4.14!t(03:18:34 24.09.2009)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://dri.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org libdrm library

* x11-libs/libdrm-poulsbo

     Available versions:  (~)2.3.0_p9 (~)2.3.0_p9-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.happyassassin.net/2009/05/13/native-poulsbo-gma-500-graphics-driver-for-fedora-10/

     Description:         libdrm for the intel gma500 (poulsbo)

Found 2 matches.

```

 Nie no ja wiem jak sie odmaskowywuje pakiety...mowisz zeby sprobowac z mesa-7.6? Zaraz bede kombinowac. Hmmm ale takiej wersji nie ma w portage? 

```

     media-libs/mesa-7.1

     media-libs/mesa-7.2

     media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1

     media-libs/mesa-7.4.4

     media-libs/mesa-7.5.1

     media-libs/mesa-7.5.2
```

A moze jakas starsza zainstalowac, jak myslisz? Jeszcze tak przez przypadek teraz wpadlem na cos takiego http://www.freehackers.org/Orzel:Asus_W3Z - zastanawiam sie czy nie sprobowac z taka kombinacja pakietow jak tutaj mowi autor.

----------

## dziadu

Skorzystaj z overlaya x11, np za pomocą Laymana. Tam masz nową mesę.

----------

## soban_

Wszystko wykonalem tak jak powiedziales, do tego zainstalowalem nowszego xorg'a.

Mesa:

```
soban@SoBaN-notebook ~ $ eix -I mesa

[I] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  (~)7.1 (~)7.2 7.3-r1 (~)7.4.4 (~)7.5.1 (~)7.5.2 (~)7.6[1] [M](~)9999[1] {debug gallium kernel_FreeBSD motif nptl pic video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_none video_cards_nouveau video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_sunffb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via xcb}

     Installed versions:  7.6[1](23:42:04 30.09.2009)(nptl video_cards_radeon xcb -debug -gallium -kernel_FreeBSD -motif -pic -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_none -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_trident -video_cards_via)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] x11-apps/mesa-progs

     Available versions:  6.5.2 7.3 (~)7.4.1 (~)7.5.1 [M](~)9999[1]

     Installed versions:  7.5.1(13:18:04 25.09.2009)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (glxgears and glxinfo)

[1] "x11" /usr/local/portage/layman/x11

```

xorg'i:

```
soban@SoBaN-notebook ~ $ eix -I xorg

[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers

     Available versions:  (~)1.6 [M](~)9999[1] {input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi}

     Installed versions:  1.6(00:11:38 01.10.2009)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics video_cards_radeon -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_citron -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_geode -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vermilion -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_via -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -video_cards_xgi)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.5.3-r6 (~)1.5.3-r7 (~)1.6.3.901-r2 [M](~)1.6.4 [M](~)9999[1] {3dfx debug dmx hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.6.3.901-r2(00:31:24 01.10.2009)(hal nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  7.2 (~)7.4 (~)7.4-r1

     Installed versions:  7.4-r1(00:31:54 01.10.2009)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

[1] "x11" /usr/local/portage/layman/x11

```

Efekt jest taki sam z ta roznica ze jak ustawie: 

```
eselect eselect opengl set ati
```

To glxgears wogle mi sie nie odpala.

Zapodam moze jescze glxinfo (z eselect xorg-x11):

```
SoBaN-notebook soban # glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.6

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_120, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 

    GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_resize_buffers, 

    GL_MESA_texture_array, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

64 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc9 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xca 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcb 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xcc 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcd 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xce 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcf 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd0 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd1 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd2 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd3 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd4 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd5 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd6 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd7 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd8 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd9 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xda 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xdb 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdc 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xdd 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xde 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xdf 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe0 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe1 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe2 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe3 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe4 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe5 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe6 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe7 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe8 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe9 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xea 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xeb 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xec 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xed 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xee 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xef 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf0 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf1 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf2 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf3 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf4 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf5 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf6 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf7 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf8 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf9 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfa 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xfb 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfc 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xfd 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfe 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xff 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x100 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x101 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x102 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x103 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x104 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x105 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x48 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

128 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x49  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4a  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x4b  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4c  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x4d  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4e  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x4f  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x50  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x51  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x52  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x53  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x54  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x55  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x56  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x57  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x59  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5b  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5c  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5d  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5e  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5f  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x61  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x63  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x65  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x66  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x67  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x69  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6b  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6c  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6d  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6e  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6f  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x70  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x71  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x73  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x74  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x75  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x76  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x77  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x78  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x79  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x80  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x81  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x82  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x83  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x84  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x85  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x86  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x87  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x88  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x89  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8a  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8b  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8c  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8d  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8e  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8f  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x90  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x91  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x92  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x93  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x94  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x95  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x96  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x97  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x98  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x99  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9a  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9b  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9c  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9d  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9e  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9f  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa0  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa1  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa2  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa3  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa4  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa5  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa6  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa7  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa8  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa9  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xaa  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xab  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xac  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xad  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xae  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xaf  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb0  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb1  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb2  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb3  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb4  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb5  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb6  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb7  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb8  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb9  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xba  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xbb  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbc  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xbd  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbe  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xbf  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc1  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc3  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc5  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc7  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

 Gdzie przy eselect ati zwraca mi blad, ale jeszcze widze ze revdep-rebuild (znowu) chce naprawiac mi paczki, zapuszcze na noc i podam efekt czy cos sie poprawilo. Tak wogle dzieki dziadu wielkie za pomoc.

Wiec tak, po przebudowaniu revdep-rebuild efekt jest taki sam xorg z ustawionym fglrx nadal nie chce sie uruchomic. Gdy eselect opengl przestawie na ati to mam taki blad z glxinfo (z ati):

```
soban@SoBaN-notebook ~ $ glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci
```

Jeszcze jakies pomysly?

Dodam ze przeinstalowalem x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 - jednak efekt jest taki sam. Tutaj jeszcze zamieszczam ciekawsze fragmenty z tego co zwraca gdm:

```
                         │        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                │

                         │        to make sure that you have the latest version.                    │

                         │ Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,       │

                         │        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,          │

                         │        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.     │

                         │ (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct  1 19:43:44 2009     │

                         │ (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                             │

                         │ dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: undefined symbol: m │

                         │ (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so          │

                         │ (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)                      │

                         │ (EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (2) │

                         │ (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module requirement mismatch, 0)        │

                         │ (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)             │

                         │ [atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.3.901, required X. │

                         │ (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)      │

                         │ (EE) No drivers available.                                               │

                         │                                                                          │

                         ├────↓(+)──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────89%─────┤

                         │                                 <WYJDŹ>                                  │

                         └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

                         ┌────↑(-)──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

                         │ (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specifi │

                         │ (II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                   │

                         │ (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                 │

                         │ dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: undefined symbol: m │

                         │ (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so          │

                         │ (II) UnloadModule: "glx"                                                 │

                         │ (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)                      │

                         │ (II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                   │

                         │ (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                 │

                         │ (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                               │

                         │        compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0                    │

                         │        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                              │

                         │        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                    │

                         │ (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                     │

                         │ (II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                   │

                         │ (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                 │

                         │ (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                               │

                         │        compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0                        │

                         ├────↓(+)──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────67%─────┤

                         │                                 <WYJDŹ>                                  │

                         └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

                         │ (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so               │

                         │ (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)      │

                         │ (EE) No drivers available.                                               │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │ Fatal server error:                                                      │

                         │ no screens found                                                         │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │ Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support                          │

                         │         at http://wiki.x.org                                             │

                         │  for help.                                                               │

                         │ Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional i │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │                                                                          │

                         ├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────100%────┤

                         │                                 <WYJDŹ>                                  │

                         └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

Przepraszam ze to tak brzydko wyglada, jednak musialem jakos wkleic. Moze teraz jakies sugestie?

Ewentualnie to:

```
                         ┌────↑(-)──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

                         │ (II) Loading extension RECORD                                            │

                         │ (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"                                                 │

                         │ (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so                 │

                         │ (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."               │

                         │        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.55.2                  │

                         │        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                  │

                         │ [atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.3.901, required X. │

                         │ (II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"                                               │

                         │ (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so               │

                         │ (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)      │

                         │ (EE) No drivers available.                                               │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │ Fatal server error:                                                      │

                         │ no screens found                                                         │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │ Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support                          │

                         │         at http://wiki.x.org                                             │

                         │  for help.                                                               │

                         ├────↓(+)──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────98%─────┤

                         │                                 <WYJDŹ>                                  │

                         └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

 Moze macie pomysl gdzie ewentualnie skopiowac tego fglrx_drv.so? albo co z tym zrobic "[atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.3.901, required X." ?  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

Sterownik i serwer X być może są w różnych wersjach (dokładniej, fglrx był kompilowany przy starszej wersji serwera X). Przekompiluj jeszcze raz wszystko co co się tyczy X-ów: serwer, mesa, sterowniki, itp.

Pokaż też wynik 

```
ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ -all
```

----------

## soban_

Prosze bardzo:

```
SoBaN-notebook linux # ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ -all

total 156

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Oct  1 21:19 .

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root  4096 Oct  1 21:18 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 17820 Oct  1 00:31 libdbe.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    47 Oct  1 21:19 libdri.so -> //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    48 Oct  1 21:19 libdri2.so -> //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 96364 Oct  1 00:31 libextmod.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    47 Oct  1 21:19 libglx.so -> //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26052 Oct  1 00:31 librecord.so

```

i juz zabieram sie do rekompilacji. Moze tak zeby bylo ladniej:

```
SoBaN-notebook linux # emerge -avq xorg-x11 xorg-server mesa ati-drivers x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.6  USE="nptl xcb -debug -gallium -motif -pic" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeonhd -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2  USE="hal nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2  USE="acpi -debug" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4  USE="-debug" 
```

Chyba ze cos jeszcze rekompilowac?

Po rekompilacji:

```
soban@SoBaN-notebook ~ $ ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ -all

razem 156

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 10-01 22:22 .

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root  4096 10-01 22:19 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 17820 10-01 21:53 libdbe.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    40 10-01 22:22 libdri.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/libdri.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 96364 10-01 21:53 libextmod.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    40 10-01 22:22 libglx.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26052 10-01 21:53 librecord.so
```

Efekt jest taki sam  :Sad: . Ma ktos jeszcze jakis pomysl? Bo mi ich juz brakuje co to moze byc...

Jeszcze przekompilowalem na starsza mesa xorg-x11 i xorg-server, jednak efekt taki sam:

GDM:

```
                         ┌────↑(-)──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) │

                         │ (EE) fglrx(0): Given depth (8) is not supported by fglrx driver          │

                         │ (EE) fglrx(0): PreInitVisual failed                                      │

                         │ (EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed                                            │

                         │ SetVBEMode failed                                                        │

                         │ (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.              │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │ Fatal server error:                                                      │

                         │ no screens found                                                         │

                         │                                                                          │

                         ├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────100%────┤

                         │                                 <WYJDŹ>                                  │

                         └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

                         ┌────↑(-)──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

                         │                                                                          │

                         │ (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so                          │

                         │ (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                             │

                         │        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0                        │

                         │        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1                        │

                         │ (II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0                                   │

                         │ (EE) fglrx(0): Given depth (8) is not supported by fglrx driver          │

                         │ (EE) fglrx(0): PreInitVisual failed                                      │

                         │ (EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed                                            │

                        │ (EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed                                            │

                         │ (II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end                               │

                         │ SetVBEMode failed                                                        │

                         │ (II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"                                               │

                         │ (II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"                                               │

                         │ (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so                        │

                         │ (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.              │

                         │                                                                          │

                         │ Fatal server error:                                                      │

                         │ no screens found                                                         │

                         ├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────100%────┤

                         │                                 <WYJDŹ>                                  │

                         └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

                         ┌────↑(-)──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

                         │ (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.552  │

                         │ (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct 28 2008 21:22:33       │

                         │ (WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of vid │

                         │ (WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 4.1                     │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0)  │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:1:0)  │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:4:0)  │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) │

                         │ (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) │

```

Przy xorgu:

```
soban@SoBaN-notebook ~ $ eix -I xorg

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.5.3-r6 [m](~)1.5.3-r7 [m](~)1.6.3.901-r2 [M](~)1.6.4 [M](~)9999[1] {3dfx debug dmx hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.5.3-r6(23:18:44 01.10.2009)(hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics nptl sdl video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_citron -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_geode -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vermilion -video_cards_via -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -video_cards_xgi)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  7.2 [m](~)7.4 [m](~)7.4-r1

     Installed versions:  7.2(23:02:18 01.10.2009)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

mesa:soban@SoBaN-notebook ~ $ eix -I mesa

[I] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  (~)7.1 (~)7.2 [m]7.3-r1 [m](~)7.4.4 [m](~)7.5.1 [m](~)7.5.2 [m](~)7.6[1] [M](~)9999[1] {debug gallium kernel_FreeBSD motif nptl pic video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_none video_cards_nouveau video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_sunffb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via xcb}

     Installed versions:  7.2(23:10:18 01.10.2009)(nptl video_cards_radeon xcb -debug -kernel_FreeBSD -motif -pic -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_none -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_trident -video_cards_via)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] x11-apps/mesa-progs

     Available versions:  6.5.2 7.3 (~)7.4.1 (~)7.5.1 [M](~)9999[1]

     Installed versions:  7.5.1(13:18:04 25.09.2009)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (glxgears and glxinfo)

[1] "x11" /usr/local/portage/layman/x11

```

Oraz ati-drviers:

```

soban@SoBaN-notebook ~ $ eix -I ati-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  

   (0)   "}{M8.552-r2 [M](~)8.593

   (1)   [M](~)8.660 [m](~)9.8 [m](~)9.9 [m](~)9.9-r2

   {acpi debug kernel_linux modules multilib}

     Installed versions:  8.552-r2(23:20:40 01.10.2009)(acpi kernel_linux -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

```

Pomyslow juz nie mam, wiec jak ktos jakis ma to prosze pisac.

----------

## BeteNoire

Nigdy na tej karcie nie uświadczyłem stabilnego działania sterownika otwartego. Ostatnie próby popracowania na nim kończyły się wybieleniem/wyszarzeniem ekranu przy przełączaniu na tty, natomiast pod koniec zamykania systemu następował segfault i brudny reboot.

Testowane były wersje x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.2 i dwie wstecz.

Postanowiłem wrócić do fglrx, ale już nie odtworzyłem stanu poprzedniego sprzed któregoś tam updejtu.

Obecnie otrzymuję:

```
glxgears 

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  129 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  13

  Current serial number in output stream:  13
```

```
fgl_glxgears 

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  129 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  13

  Current serial number in output stream:  13
```

A wydajność jest ledwie znośna przy Xfce, nie ma jednak mowy o wydajnym odpaleniu KDE4.

emerge --info

xorg.conf

Z Xorg.0.log niby wynika, że pasujący xorg-server to wersja 1.4.x.y ale takiego nie ma w portage.

Ostatni działający xorg-server to 1.5.3-r7, ati-drivers to obecnie zmaskowane 8.593. Oczywiście to wymusiło pozostanie na wcześniejszym kernelu tuxonice-sources 2.6.28-r11.

----------

## soban_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Nigdy na tej karcie nie uświadczyłem stabilnego działania sterownika otwartego. Ostatnie próby popracowania na nim kończyły się wybieleniem/wyszarzeniem ekranu przy przełączaniu na tty, natomiast pod koniec zamykania systemu następował segfault i brudny reboot.
> 
> Testowane były wersje x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.2 i dwie wstecz.
> 
> Postanowiłem wrócić do fglrx, ale już nie odtworzyłem stanu poprzedniego sprzed któregoś tam updejtu.
> ...

 

Dokladnie, po zainstalowaniu Debiana mam ten sam problem. Wiecej niz 300 klatek nie wyciagne, zastawia mnie to jak mi kiedys udalo sie wyciagnac z tej karty 2 000 klatek na gnomie i naprawde kde4 mi smigalo. Jesli beda jakies postepy z ta karta badz sie dowiesz cos konkretnego to daj/dajcie mi znac - tymczasowo sobie chyba odpuszcze dopalanie grafiki. To jest po prostu kolejny uklon w strone ATI  :Smile: . Zas jesli chodzo o efekt wybielenia/wyszarzenia ekranu to mi nawet czasami sie zawieszal.

----------

